# How long for Birth Cert and Passport?



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hiya
I'm just wondering how long it will take to get the relevant paperwork in Munchkins new name following the Adoption Order? and how long roughly for a new passport in his new name (he hasn't had one previously)
We're hoping to go to France in September but now wondering if there is little chance of getting the passport back in time? 
Wynn x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Wynn

1st fab news about the AO

We went to court in dec and got our new birth certs mid/end of jan however this was longer due to 2weeks over christmas

I know that you can used the AO to get a passport with HOWEVER not sure if this is if you got and do it in person rather then postal. i however would say you have time to get a passport for Sept as you have at least 14weeks to go.

Ref changing name for things like GP ect our AO was enough.

xxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya 

C's AO was granted last week and we have birth cert today  although it is a short one and we have to pay £7 for full one ! He has a passport in old name and we are off to my parents in France next week so no time to change it until we get back . 
If you contact passport office they will tell you if AO is enough or if you need birth cert.
gp etc should take AO as change of name.

You have plenty of time to get things sorted before you go 

X


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, our birth certificate came back after 4 months from adoption order so took a while.  Ds2 hasn't yet got a passport.


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Wynnster

have you had any joy with the passport?

x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Only just seent his Anabelle, sorry. 

No, we still haven't even received the birth cert  

I called the gp to discuss going in with AO to change ds name and receptionist was adamant i'll need new Birth cert too even after I explained it will only have ds new name on with no referal to previous name so in theory could be anyones...... I'm going in today with AO only and hope they see sense and change it  

I've contacted Child benefit and asked how we go about changing name on their records but still awaiting their response   

Can't think who else I need to tell .........   ??


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi 

Name change for CB is done over the phone and same for tax credits however they may do to you what they have doine to us which is send a letter asking for update on adoption (4months after AO) and sent new birth certs!

Ref GP's AO does cut it as it says your name and little ones name however your new short birth cert will only say name and DOB however full one says same as AO as in adopted on x date by you and DH of x address and your jobs are X

xxxxxx


----------

